# printing on metal



## deadtree (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and hope I am placing this in the correct thread.

I recently took a photo that a few people would like to purchase it printed on metal. I have not done this yet in my photographic journey. I have researched some online shops but have 2 questions:

has anyone ordered metal prints online to sell to client? if so who did you use.

Has anyone ever tried doing this at home? with either heat sublimation or with chemicals?

thank you for your time
David


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2017)

I haven't printed on metal for a client but I have a couple. I received one as a gift from one of our fellow forum member for Christmas a couple of years ago and I have printed one of my images on metal to hang in my office at work.

I used my local camera store to get my metal print because they were offering a special. It turned out great.


----------



## KmH (Aug 10, 2017)

Bless internet search engines.
How to Print on Metal


----------



## deadtree (Aug 10, 2017)

so thank you for your responses... I have done exhaustive searches and watched many many videos on transferring photos to videos.

I am more wondering if it is worth doing it at home or if there is a cost effective shop for professionals.

thanx david


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 10, 2017)

deadtree said:


> so thank you for your responses... I have done exhaustive searches and watched many many videos on transferring photos to videos.
> 
> I am more wondering if it is worth doing it at home or if there is a cost effective shop for professionals.
> 
> thanx david


Try it at home as it would be based on your effort into it and if your printer is capable (and quality of printer) and then the end result.  You'll never find out if you don't try, and then possibly multiple times as you self-critique and try to improve your own results and effort.

what is "cost effective" ... how much are you willing to spend including shipping for a professional shop to do it for you ?


----------



## deadtree (Aug 10, 2017)

online i am finding the cost averaging anywhere between 15 and over 80 depending on the size (5x7 - 15$ and a 16x24 at over 80$).  

deep down i would like to do it on my own just trying to justify buying the heat press and converting my back up epson to dye sublimation ink. 

and i was not sure if there was a less expensive site that pros might us. I have no problem spending the money and charging a bit more. 

david


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 10, 2017)

Check Snapfish. They usually have good deals. I have used them and they looked great.


----------



## photowilly (Aug 26, 2017)

I have had some printed through fineartamerica.com and it looked good, be aware it is a very highgloss on their metal. I believe they use the sublimation/transfer and then spray a laminate on it. It is a thin aluminum, not diabond,


----------

